

IM Chat Interface Designs for OSX Applications - ChronoGawd
http://www.designtickle.com/2012/08/chat-ui-design-osx-applications/

======
celadon
"Interface design" should encompass more than just visual aesthetics. These
are largely concepts focused on making something that looks good, not concepts
that break away from an IM client convention to actually improve usability.

It's useful to see these as launchboards for a visual aesthetic, but it'd be
really cool if showcase posts like these (or designers on dribbble) talked
about the pros and cons of different design decisions they made, why they
chose to style an interface element differently, why a particular design is an
improvement over what exists…

This is, sadly, pretty rare.

